# استخدام الاغانى فى الانعاش يساعد على تنظيم ضربات القلب



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

نتائج باهرة جراء ربط الانعاش القلبي بأغنية Stayin Alive








الإنعاش القلبي وأغنية ''بي جيز'' تمنح حياة جديدة..​ 


إلينوي، الولايات المتحدة (CNN)-- قد تكون أغنية Stayin Alive أكثر صدقاً لمضمونها مما قد تخيله فريق "بي جيز" الذي لمع نجمهم في الثمانينات من القرن الماضي.. فالأغنية القديمة لديها نفس الإيقاع المثالي الذي يساوي 103 دقة قلب في الدقيقة، لمساعدة قلب توقف، على النبض من جديد.

ففي دراسة علمية مثيرة أجرتها مدرسة الطب في جامعة إلينوي، نجح الأطباء والطلاب في تسجيل العدد المثالي المطلوب من الضغط الخارجي على الصدر خلال محاولات الإنعاش القلبي الرئوي والتنفس الصناعي CPR، أثناء استماعهم في الوقت نفسه للأغنية التي ضربت عام 1977 في فيلم جون ترافولتا الشهير "Saturday Night Fever."
وحسب توصيات جمعية القلب الأمريكية يجب أن يصل عدد الضغط على الصدر خلال إنعاش شخص ما مائة مرة في الدقيقة، وأكثر مما يعتقده معظم الأشخاص، وفق ما قاله المشرف على الدراسة الطبيب ديفيد مالتوك الخميس.
ورغم أن تطبيق الإنعاش القلبي وفق الأصول، يمكن أن يرفع معدلات إنقاذ شخص تعرض لذبحة قلبية بنسبة ثلاث مرات، إلا أن العديد من الأفراد الذين يتواجدون في ظرف مماثل يترددون في القيام بذلك، لأنهم غير متأكدين من الحفاظ على الإيقاع المناسب في عملية الضغط الخارجي على الصدر.

ووجد مالتوك أن أغنية فريق "بي جيز" يمكن أن تساعد المترددين في هذه الحالات.
واستندت دراسته لإثبات هذه الفكرة على عينة مؤلفة من 15 طالب طب وطبيب وقسمهم إلى جزئين.
أولاً قامت العينة بتطبيق الـCPR على دمية وهم يستمعون عبر جهاز الـiPods على أغنية "Stayin Alive"، وفي نفس الوقت قاموا بإحصاء عملية الضغط.
وبعد خمسة أسابيع، قاموا بنفس الإجراء دون الاستماع إلى الأغنية، وإن طلب منهم التفكير بإيقاعها خلال عملية الإنعاش.

ووفق الدراسة فقد بلغ متوسط عدد مرات الضغط على الصدر في المحاولة الأولى  إلى 109 مرات في الدقيقة، فيما بلغت في المحاولة الثانية 113 مرة في الدقيقة، وهو أكثر من الرقم الذي توصي به جمعية القلب الأمريكية، لكن وفق مالتوك كلما كان العدد أعلى كلما كان ذلك أفضل.
وأوضح الطبيب أن الأغنية حفزتهم وحركتهم للحفاظ على الإيقاع والمعدل وهو أهم شيء هنا.
وبينت الدراسة أن الأغنية ساعدت الأشخاص الذين يعرفون أساساً كيف يطبقون الإنعاش القلبي، كما أن النتائج تعتبر واعدة بدرجة معقولة لإجراء دراسات أكثر تحديداً ومع مرضى حقيقين أو أفراد غير مدربين على الـCPR.
ووفق وكالة أسوشيتد برس فإن الطبيب ماتلوك ينوي تقديم نتائج دراسته أمام الكلية الأمريكية لأطباء الطوارئ خلال مؤتمرهم في مدينة شيكاغو هذا الشهر.
وتبين أن جمعية القلب الأمريكية كانت تستخدم الأغنية لتدريب المهتمين في مجال  الإنعاش منذ قرابة عامين.
وقال المتحدث باسم الجمعية، الطبيب فيناي ناكارني، إن أحد الأطباء استخدم الفكرة كوسيلة تدريب ونجحت معه.
وأوضح أنه غير مطلع على وجود دراسات سابقة استعانت بالأغنية.
لكنه أكد أن للأغنية وقع السحر على طلاب يعانون من الحفاظ على الإيقاع الصحيح خلال تدريبهم على دمى.
وقال ما إن تصدح الأغنية "فجأة وخلال ثواني معدودة، يؤدون عملهم بدقة متناهية.."


وقال ناكارني ممازحاً: "لا أعرف كيف علم البي جيز بهذا.. إنهم على الأرجح لا يعلمون بذلك.."
من جهته أكد الطبيب الشاب ماثيو جيلبرت، الذي شارك في الدراسة بجامعة إلينوي التي تمت في الربيع المنصرم، أنه منذ ذلك الحين نجح في إنعاش قلوب عدد من المرضى عبر استرجاع وقع الأغنية وترديدها داخلياً خلال قيامه بعملية الإنعاش.

*المصدر : CNN*
*تاريخ النشر : (GMT+04:00) - 18/10/08*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*خبر جميل
يعني  ممكن بعد مدة يغنوا للميت
يروح فايق تاني
ههههههههههه
مشكورت اخت جيلان
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىى على الخبر الغريب ده 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> *خبر جميل
> يعني  ممكن بعد مدة يغنوا للميت
> يروح فايق تاني
> ههههههههههه
> ...



*اه او يأمره يقوم يقوم هههههههههه
بس لو غناله مغنى من الناس الجديدة دى اكيد هيموت 30:*​


----------



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> مرسىىىىى على الخبر الغريب ده
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*لا ميرسى على واجب يا كوكو نورت*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*يا سلام على مواضيعك يا جيلان

طب الى زى حلاتى الى مش بيحب الاغانى يعملوا معاة اية؟؟​*


----------



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *يا سلام على مواضيعك يا جيلان
> 
> طب الى زى حلاتى الى مش بيحب الاغانى يعملوا معاة اية؟؟​*



*هيرقصوله يا حبيبتى :11azy:*​


----------



## قلم حر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههه
خبر طريف جدا و مفيد .
شكرا جيلان .


----------



## vetaa (22 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب خليها ترانيم احسن
مش لازم اغانى يعنى

بجد حلو زيك يا جى جى 
ابقى هاتى تانى بقى


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> هههههههه
> خبر طريف جدا و مفيد .
> شكرا جيلان .



*ميرسى يا جابر بخاطرى30:
دى العيال الى عايز ترانيم والى مش بيحب الاغانى والى داخل يتريق حتهور عليهم :budo: *


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> طيب خليها ترانيم احسن
> مش لازم اغانى يعنى
> 
> بجد حلو زيك يا جى جى
> ابقى هاتى تانى بقى



*وماله يا حبيبتى نخليها ترانيم وانا دافعة حاجة من جيبى
تحبى انهى مرنم ( مرنمة ) ومدة الترنيمة قد ايه وفين وبكام



بت هو انا بقلك عملة حفلة اجرى بدل ما انفذ تهديدى الى فوق :11azy:*


----------

